# Forum layout



## Berk on a Bike (21 Sep 2015)

Am I going completely mad or did the forum layout used to stretch all the way across the screen? Now there is white space left and right, which looks odd.


----------



## Wafer (21 Sep 2015)

Appears to be an intentional change

```
.pageWidth {
margin-right: 1%;
margin-left: 1%;
max-width: 1320px;
```


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2015)

Still does here. Use a proper browser.

Edit; or hit Control+ to use a larger font size.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Still does here. Use a proper browser.


Mine is non-Google Chrome ie Chrome-based but not Google's version. What's yours?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Mine is non-Google Chrome. What's yours?


I'm in google Chrome at the moment but if I hit Cntrl- a couple of times it gives me the margins. Try going to the forum view and hit control + and it might snap to where you remember it.


----------



## Wafer (21 Sep 2015)

It's in the CSS therefore not a bug to snap out of....
I'm seeing it in Opera, Chrome and Firefox, more likely you're seeing an older cached copy of the css file or something.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm in google Chrome at the moment but if I hit Cntrl- a couple of times it gives me the margins. Try going to the forum view and hit control + and it might snap to where you remember it.


That zooms in but gives a "large print" version. My default was never so enlarged. Other sites are not affected. @Wafer's answer suggests a change to how the page is served up? Oh well...


----------



## sight-pin (21 Sep 2015)

Have you hit the restore down / up button at top right of screen, from the looks of your on the smaller click thingy


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2015)

Site Change 

_"This is to stop post text spanning across the entire width of large desktops / monitors and will hopefully improve readability."_


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> Site change.


Ok, cheers


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Ok, cheers


Just been posted on one of the other sites. See amended post.

Missed out on a wind-up chance there though.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> Site change.
> 
> _"This is to stop post text spanning across the entire width of large desktops / monitors and will hopefully improve readability."_



It (the CSS maxwidth statement) certainly does the first bit of that. The second bit is largely subjective and from this subject's perspective it's an extremely unwelcome change as I have a small-ish but high resolution screen, about 1/4 of which is now being wasted


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Sep 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> It (the CSS maxwidth statement) certainly does the first bit of that. The second bit is largely subjective and from this subject's perspective it's an extremely unwelcome change as I have a small-ish but high resolution screen, about 1/4 of which is now being wasted


I guess this is my gripe too.


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I guess this is my gripe too.


Exactly. In the Blue corner we have hardware manufacturers making wider screens, while in the Red corner we have web designers making things narrower again. I don't get it.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Sep 2015)

If you are comfortable playing around with files then you can - and I have successfully - override this with a minor bit of fiddling. 

In Firefox, you need to create a text file called userContent.css in the chrome sub-directory of your Firefox profile folder. That file does not exist by default, nor does the chrome sub-directory, but if you create them and put the lines below in the file, it'll override the 1320px max-width statement. It will also override any max-width statements on other sites, which may or may not be a problem, though I've not noticed any issues as yet (and if it does, you can reverse this by deleting the userContent.css you created).

.pageWidth {
margin-right: 1%;
margin-left: 1%;
max-width: 100% !important
}


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/f...bility-on-larger-screens.187994/#post-3916670


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Sep 2015)

I like the new compressed layout, @Shaun, so thanks for giving us the option of narrow or wide.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Sep 2015)

I see this creating a schism on cyclechat: wide-ists vs narrow-ists 

Thanks to @Shaun for incorporating the option


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I see this creating a schism on cyclechat: wide-ists vs narrow-ists
> 
> Thanks to @Shaun for incorporating the option


Which ones wear helmets?


----------



## Asa Post (22 Sep 2015)

Hmmm......
It seems that I can have the darker layout, or the full width layout. But I can't have both.

*AND I WANT BOTH !!!!! *

[Throws dummy out of pram]


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2015)

You can now ...


----------



## Asa Post (22 Sep 2015)

Shaun said:


> You can now ...


Fank you 

You're the bestest Daddy in the world.


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Sep 2015)

Shaun said:


> You can now ...


What I would really like is a page design than allows me to go to my banking online page and see that I have a couple of hundred million in there.....


----------

